# Barn



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Lower level is a barn, upper will be an apartment. The last one is the cupola, they are going to bring a crane in to put it up, sure glad it was spec'd to be finished before install!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good Rob


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Whats on the wood Rob?


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

SW Woodscapes and Superpaint.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good dude.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, that is my Foreman in the picture, he deserves all the credit.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice gig!


----------

